# Oma doma.



## Encolpius

Hello, I ran into a videon on TVS, maybe  it is not even Polish, but Silesian. A band named Kapela Z Naszego Miasteczka has that video "Oma doma". You can check it on Youtube. What does "oma doma" mean? My guess is: granny is at home. Thanks.


----------



## zaffy

I guess  99% of the Polish will have no idea what it means. I needed to look it up. Though I would easily understand what follows, that is, 'yno nyna' as she "sleeps only"

*"Oma doma yno nyno" =  *Babcia w domu tylko śpi, meaning "All granny does at home is sleep."


----------



## Encolpius

So, is that Silesian dialect?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Encolpius said:


> So, is that Silesian dialect?


Apparently yes, but nowadays it is acnowledged as Silesian language.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Apparently yes, but nowadays it is acnowledged as Silesian language.


Acknowledged by whom? The status of the _ślůnsko godka _is linguisticly disputable, and is a highly political topic. As far, as I am aware, it's not legally recognised as a language in Poland - unlike kaszëbskô mòwa, which is officially recognised as a regional language.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Acknowledged by whom? The status of the _ślůnsko godka _is linguisticly disputable, and is a highly political topic. As far, as I am aware, it's not legally recognised as a language in Poland - unlike kaszëbskô mòwa, which is officially recognised as a regional language.


It is acknowledged by many people. An official recognition may come in not so distant future. Kashubian was also defined as a dialect until recently.
There are no sharp linguistic criteria to distinguish a "language" and a "dialect", it is a matter of convention, usually based on political criteria, like in the case of Serbian and Croatian.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> It is acknowledged by many people. An official recognition may come in not so distant future. Kashubian was also defined as a dialect until recently.
> There are no sharp linguistic criteria to distinguish a "language" and a "dialect", it is a matter of convention, usually based on political criteria, like in the case of Serbian and Croatian.


As you may recall, "many people" - however many or few - also consider Silesians as a crypto-German option. :-/ And "many people" - however many or few - would also want to re-establish autonomy of the Silesian region (Upper Silesia, to be precise), albeit it's not a part of the Polish legal system for three generations now. And, as far as I can recall, it already does not exist for a longer period of time than it did exist.

Anyway, as I had remarked, and you kindly acknowledged - it is a politically-biased topic, so I would opt for closing this thread before the discussion goes too far. It's off-topic anyway.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> As you may recall, "many people" - however many or few - also consider Silesians as a crypto-German option. :-/ And "many people" - however many or few - would also want to re-establish autonomy of the Silesian region (Upper Silesia, to be precise), albeit it's not a part of the Polish legal system for three generations now. And, as far as I can recall, it already does not exist for a longer period of time than it did exist.
> 
> Anyway, as I had remarked, and you kindly acknowledged - it is a politically-biased topic, so I would opt for closing this thread before the discussion goes too far. It's off-topic anyway.


The topic is not "politically biased" itself, the bias originates in people that take part in a discussion, and reveals  their political standpoint.


----------

